# True Morel's?



## Islander76 (Apr 28, 2018)

I lived in Iowa & South Dakota and fell in love with the ugly morsels of godly deliciousness known as Morel Mushrooms. I now live in Southern California and found these in my back yard yesterday. Are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

Islander76 said:


> I lived in Iowa & South Dakota and fell in love with the ugly morsels of godly deliciousness known as Morel Mushrooms. I now live in Southern California and found these in my back yard yesterday. Are my eyes deceiving me?


Those are legit! Enjoy


----------



## Islander76 (Apr 28, 2018)

autuca0308 said:


> Those are legit! Enjoy


I found more today! I will enjoy ♡ Thank you!!!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

You scored! Good eye.....


----------



## Islander76 (Apr 28, 2018)

jdaniels313 said:


> You scored! Good eye.....


I'm so happy to have found them =) it's so hard to come by!


----------

